# Moving to Sacramento in September



## simsy2082 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi All,

I will be moving to Sacramento in September and need some advice on renting an apartment. I lived in San Diego in 2003-2004 for my year abroad during University. 
I have not lived in the US since this time but I did have a US credit card whilst I was there and I have a social security number. I did not always make payments on time so my credit report lists several missed payments.
I am concerned that as I will not be employed when i get there and my credit history is not fantastic ( and also non existent for the past 5 years as I was living in the UK) my chances of renting an apartment will be slim.
I will however have a considerable sum of money to transfer once I open a US bank account so could provide a financial garuntee
Has anyone had any experience of trying to rent an apartment with a lack of credit history and no employment?
I would appreciate any advice - on letters or references I should take with me etc.

Many Thanks


----------



## katerinaver (Sep 29, 2008)

Credit history is essential here. My only advice is to try to show proof to your financial responsibility and deal with small companies or even private people who want to rent apartments, they might be lenient in this area.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

What Katerina said, basically.

As soon as the money has been transferred, get documentary proof of your worth from a US bank to show potential landlords. Consider using a realtor to help you find property and explain your situation if you don't feel you can do it yourself. Private landlords are usually more flexible than corporate ones. Use craigslist to find private ones.


----------



## simsy2082 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi All,
Thanks for the advice
Was actually quite easy in the end, I took copies of my British credit report, a bank statement and reference from a previous landlord and this was sufficient to rent an apartment. I have also managed to get phone, internet and cable without any bother so I can start building a credit history.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

simsy2082 said:


> Hi All,
> Thanks for the advice
> Was actually quite easy in the end, I took copies of my British credit report, a bank statement and reference from a previous landlord and this was sufficient to rent an apartment. I have also managed to get phone, internet and cable without any bother so I can start building a credit history.


The utilities won't get you a credit score, although they can ding it if you don't pay on time. Best bet is a secured credit card (BoA or Wells Fargo). Put $500 in a deposit account to get the card. Spend no more than $100 (20%) every month on it, then pay off in full when the bill arrives. After six months you'll have a good but fledgling score.


----------

